
Falling water drops power LEDs - sohkamyung
https://physicsworld.com/a/falling-water-drops-power-leds/
======
ColinWright
Multiple submissions, none getting any love from the HN crowd:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22343512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22343512)
(sciencedaily.com) : 2 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22294539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22294539)
(engadget.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22267183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22267183)
(sciencedaily.com) : 1 comment

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22256968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22256968)
(iflscience.com)

The writing in some of the articles isn't helping, confusing voltage with
power, _etc._

